# Nags head report?



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Heading to Nags head for 3 or 4 days over Christmas? Any gamefish still biting or is it dogfish and skates by now?


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

roostertail said:


> Heading to Nags head for 3 or 4 days over Christmas? Any gamefish still biting or is it dogfish and skates by now?


 CK twstacke.com report.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

I have fished every day since the7th.last puppy I put on the planks was on the 17th.saw A mullet caught yesterday. IMO its over for northern band.fish have been caught from 44 south to hatteras inlet.even the sound side rock fish have been scarce.good luck Spike


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

From jetties south,there have been nice pups,a few specks,and even a keeper flounder or two... Saw a black drum today as well... Most consistent year I've seen on slot sized pups....


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Lots of pups down south and I got 50 trout today. Stop and left them biting on a nice even number. Ramps 43 and south


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

50 trout! Dang! Nice work.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

bronzbck1. Just wondering, am well south of you and all trout I can find are hammer handles. Were the trout you caught in the surf dinks or decent? Thanks - glenn


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

sunburntspike said:


> I have fished every day since the7th.last puppy I put on the planks was on the 17th.saw A mullet caught yesterday. IMO its over for northern band.fish have been caught from 44 south to hatteras inlet.even the sound side rock fish have been scarce.good luck Spike


Very nice effort. I was there the 7th-14 and it seemed to be slowing down a little then.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

gshivar said:


> bronzbck1. Just wondering, am well south of you and all trout I can find are hammer handles. Were the trout you caught in the surf dinks or decent? Thanks - glenn


Most are dinks but been getting them up to 1.5 pounds. Got into them again yesterday morning out of about 30, 4 or 5 where keepers.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice bronzbck1. Glad you are getting some keepers.I'm hearing of some nice trout down here - guess I need to go different places. best - glenn


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bronzbck1 !! You're catchin more fish than you can shake a stick at.... just sayin... 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I fished for a total of probably 3 hours over the time I was there. Cut mullet on a 2 hook bottom rig with 4/0 hooks hoping for anything that would pull. Had only 1 bite. We were about 1 mile south of Jennettes pier. I was wondering does anyone fish the pier pilings for tog this time of year? Obviously not because I went out there yesterday and me and family were the only ones on the pier..


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Tog are not a consistent catch on the northern banx.may be a straggler here or there but not worth the time.skates and doggies til march unless an act of god gets the rockfish in close.this time of year 48-52* water is brutal. All the bait and their persurers are gone and the trash fish make it almost impossibleto put a bait out even if they were there


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> Tog are not a consistent catch on the northern banx.may be a straggler here or there but not worth the time.skates and doggies til march unless an act of god gets the rockfish in close.this time of year 48-52* water is brutal. All the bait and their persurers are gone and the trash fish make it almost impossibleto put a bait out even if they were there


 Come on Sprocket! You know how good Skate burgers are with some hostess cup cakes on the side!
Sharkman


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Well the trash fish weren't even there. Frozen cut mullet and one bite in 3 hours that just bit the corner off one chunk.


----------

